# Extreme Power users?



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

We can try this again since there is no response in the CLX thread. 

Anyone out there riding an EP? 
I was curious how comfortable it is for longer rides, it was recommended to me since I am a Clyde. It is certainly a dream bike, that is for sure.


----------



## chris1207 (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes, I too am a Clyde at times and that is now. The frame is stiff and got it with fulcrum racing zero wheels, so stiffer yet. I use to ride with my tires at 150 lbs, now set at 120lbs, and use my old 2001 vintage Nucleon Wheels for normal riding as they're not so stiff. Therefore, unless you are well conditioned, you might find the frame too fatiguing or a long ride.



Climbing_Clyde said:


> We can try this again since there is no response in the CLX thread.
> 
> Anyone out there riding an EP?
> I was curious how comfortable it is for longer rides, it was recommended to me since I am a Clyde. It is certainly a dream bike, that is for sure.


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Chris! 

I am in the process of switching over my current Kestrel 200sci to 10 speed. 
That will happen this week, I am going with campy chorus and Eurus wheels. 
I'm not sure how they ride from a wheel perspective, I'm guessing a bit more harsh then my standard 32 spoke ones. The Kestrel is pretty plush I am just trying to line up a frame for next season.


----------

